# via rhine II ethernet unplugged



## Maneater (Jul 8, 2007)

Not sure if this is correct place to post this but here goes. I am running win xp home fully updated. I recently had satellite installed (I live rural area) and I connected my laptop to it no worries. I now want to connect my PC instead which has a VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter onboard but it says in the toolbar that it is unplugged. I have been into BIOS and LAN is enabled, Device Manager shows enabled and device working correctly however do not know where else to look/tweak.:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're connecting to a single connection and swapping the cable, you probably need to power down the satellite adapter when you change the attached machine.

If you have a router, what is the make/model?


----------



## Maneater (Jul 8, 2007)

The satellite cable goes from the satellite straight to the broadband modem then cabled straight to computer. No router plugged in as yet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The broadband modem MUST be power cycled when you change the attached device.


----------



## Maneater (Jul 8, 2007)

power cycled? you mean turned off and on again? I have done all that


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Then I would assume that something is wrong either with the cable, the NIC, or the drivers for the NIC.


----------



## Maneater (Jul 8, 2007)

Its an onboard one and it is enabled in BIOS and also under device manager it says it is workin and enabled, however i have never used it before as was always on dial up til recently. Motherboard probably 4 yeas old. Cabling is fine as I can attach my laptop to the same cable and get access OK. I guess i will just have to get a new card and install or maybe one of those USB/ethernet connection plugs. Thanks anyway for your help. At least I know its not me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Disable that one in the BIOS when you install the PCI NIC. :smile:


----------



## Maneater (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks I'll remember to do that. Appreciate your replies. 
:wave:


----------

